# Driving Harnesses



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good one for a still-got-alot-of-growing left to do Nubian wether that right now is about 100 lbs. The siwash harness we have is not a good fit. It's way too big and I can't figure out a way to size it down or make it work. 

I hooked Goeffrey up to the cart for the first time today. He did great until he got tangled in the oversized harness which caught on one of the shafts and flipped and bound him to overturned the cart. Not good but he's a trooper. 

The place I got the cart from is out of harnesses and I rather get one that's designed specifically for goats anyway. 

Deb Mc


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

I saw this on craigslist the other day.

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/grd/2121088476.html

GL
Tom


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! I'd like one in black if possible, to match the cart.

Does anyone have this harness or any experience with it?

http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/ ... uctid=3503

I want to get one that can be adjusted down to fit him now and that will continue to grow w/him.

Deb Mc


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Woo hoo! Just got an email saying my new harness has shipped!!! :leap: 

Deb Mc


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool! Have Fun with it!


----------

